# betta eating snails?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

my snail population in my 2.5 is going down and i was wondering if the betta will eat baby snails and suck the snail out of the shell if its a larger snail?

i saw him eat a baby today but it was floating on the surface and i dont know if he thought it was a pellet or not.....

i am pretty sure the snails are physa acuta


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My bettas nip at snails(pond type).I had a swordtail ate a snail and died. it must have got stuck in her gut.
Mousey


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

maybe they nip babys occaisionally, at least in my exp.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a snail in with my betta and don't have a problem. Although, I got mine full grown. I've heard alot of things depend on the betta though.


----------

